# اسئلة محيرة جدا جدا؟؟؟



## الجنتل المسلم (27 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اولا اريد ممن سوف يجيب ان ياخذ فرع فرع ويعطينى اجابة واضحة محددة وشكرا لكم






الأسئلة التي لم اجد لها اجابات على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر " من قبض روح الله (المسيح) عندما مات ومن نفخ فيه الروح ؟

 من حكم قوانين الارض والسماء في فترة موته؟

 كيف لله (المسيح) ان يصلب والصليب كان للمجرمين والزناه وقطاع الطرق؟ اليس هناك طريقة افضل من الصلب  ليخلص البشرية ؟

 واهم الاسئلة هو : اين التشريع في الديانه المسيحية ؟؟ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## My Rock (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة محيرة جدا جدا؟؟؟*



الجنتل المسلم قال:


> الأسئلة التي لم اجد لها اجابات على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر​


​من الواضح انك تسأل اسئلة و انت لا تملك اقل معرفة في الكتاب المقدس و الأيمان المسيحي, فالقسم هنا خاص بالأسئلة المسيحية لا اي سؤال يأتي لعقل اي مسلم جاهل مثلك يتوقعانه له علاقة بالأيمان المسيحي​




> " من قبض روح الله (المسيح) عندما مات ومن نفخ فيه الروح ؟


​و من قال ان روح الله قُبضت؟ أين تؤمن المسيحية بأي ما قلت؟​​ 



> من حكم قوانين الارض والسماء في فترة موته؟


​و من قال ان الله مات؟ اين يوجد هذا سواء في الكتاب المقدس او الأيمان المسيحي بشكل عام؟​​ 



> كيف لله (المسيح) ان يصلب والصليب كان للمجرمين والزناه وقطاع الطرق؟ اليس هناك طريقة افضل من الصلب ليخلص البشرية ؟


​الصليب هو عقابي و عقابك, فكلنا خطاة و كلنا مستحقين الصلب لأن من منا لم يخطئ و الكتاب المقدس يعلن ان الكل عمل الشر و الكل زاغ الى طريقه و اعوزنا مجد الله

و الله بخطته الكفارية قدم جسد بار لم يعرف الخطيئة ليموت عنا في المكان المستحقين ان نموت فيه​​ 



> واهم الاسئلة هو : اين التشريع في الديانه المسيحية ؟؟


​عمرك سمعت بالكتاب المقدس؟
الكتاب المقدس هومصدر التشريع

اترك لك الفرصة لتأتي بالدليل على السؤالين الأولين 
أين قلنا ان روح الله قُبضت و أين قلنا ان الله مات

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## الجنتل المسلم (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة محيرة جدا جدا؟؟؟*

​


My Rock قال:


> [/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE]
> [/CENTER]
> من الواضح انك تسأل اسئلة و انت لا تملك اقل معرفة في الكتاب المقدس و الأيمان المسيحي, فالقسم هنا خاص بالأسئلة المسيحية لا اي سؤال يأتي لعقل اي مسلم جاهل مثلك يتوقعانه له علاقة بالأيمان المسيحي​
> لا ادري ما بك اخي انا لم اسبك او اشتمك وانت هنا .... تشتم وتتهمنى بالجهل كيف لك هذا؟؟؟
> ...



والسلام عليكم


----------



## My Rock (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة محيرة جدا جدا؟؟؟*




> لا ادري ما بك اخي انا لم اسبك او اشتمك وانت هنا .... تشتم وتتهمنى بالجهل كيف لك هذا؟؟؟


​ 
و هل اصبح قول الحقيقة شتيمة؟
نعم انت جاهل و ابو الجهل ايضا, فأنت لا تعرف ما تسأل, بل تتوقع اشياء و تسأل عنها
فأنت ابو الجهل في الكتاب المقدس و الأيمان المسيحي و لا تعرف ما تسأل عنه






> اذا اين ذهبت؟؟؟؟


​ 
يا مسلم يا جاهل, بطل لف و دوران, انت قلت اننا نقول ان روح الله قبضت, و انا سألت اين نؤمن بذلك؟
انا لا أحب اللف و الدوران, سأعطيك فرصة اخرى لتأتي بالدليل و الا سأغلق الموضوع لتصبح مضحكة للعالم






> اذا لم يمت فاين هو المسيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟ الذي تقول انه الله اين هو؟؟؟ صلب واين بعدها ذهب؟؟



الذي مات هو جسد المسيح لا الله, فما علاقة موت ناسوت المسيح بلاهوته؟
اهو جهل جديد؟







> لا خيي عقابك وحدك انا مش طالب منك تشملنى معك انا ان شاء الله ولا ازكي نفسي عند الله انا من اهل الجنة؟؟ طيب المسيح صلب لانه اخطأ على حسب قولك وردك فكيف ل اله ان يخطىء


​يا مسلم يا جاهل يا كذاب, انا لم اقل ان المسيح اخطأ, بالعكس قلت انه لم يخطأ و انه بار
اما انك جاهل و كذاب بشكل..​​



> ولكن لا لم اجد فيه اي تشريعات


​تبقى جاهل و كذاب وبايع عقلك اذا لم تجد به اي تشريعات (هذا ان قرأته اصلا)

اترك لك الفرصة الأخيرة لتأتي بالدليل على السؤالين الأولين 
أين قلنا ان روح الله قُبضت و أين قلنا ان الله مات و الا ستطرد لمدة اسبوع بسبب الكذب و الأفتراء​ 


​


----------



## الجنتل المسلم (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة محيرة جدا جدا؟؟؟*



My Rock قال:


> و هل اصبح قول الحقيقة شتيمة؟
> 
> نعم انت جاهل و ابو الجهل ايضا, فأنت لا تعرف ما تسأل, بل تتوقع اشياء و تسأل عنها
> فأنت ابو الجهل في الكتاب المقدس و الأيمان المسيحي و لا تعرف ما تسأل عنه
> ...


 
والسؤال الذي سالتني اياه؛ كيف مات؟ ما هي طريقة موته، لاحظ أن هناك أربع طرق مختلفة لموته ليس من عندي ولكن حسب الانجيل: 
أولاً في متى 27: "50فَصَرَخَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضًا بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ، وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ."​ 
ثانياً في مرقس 15: "37فَصَرَخَ يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ. "​ 
ثالثاً في لوقا 23: "44وَكَانَ نَحْوُ السَّاعَةِ السَّادِسَةِ، فَكَانَتْ ظُلْمَةٌ عَلَى الأَرْضِ كُلِّهَا إِلَى السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ. 45وَأَظْلَمَتِ الشَّمْسُ، وَانْشَقَّ حِجَابُ الْهَيْكَلِ مِنْ وَسْطِهِ. 46وَنَادَى يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَقَالَ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ، فِي يَدَيْكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي». وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا أَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ." السادسة مساءً يوم الجمعة
ورابعاً في يوحنا 19: "30فَلَمَّا أَخَذَ يَسُوعُ الْخَلَّ قَالَ:«قَدْ أُكْمِلَ». وَنَكَّسَ رَأْسَهُ وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ."

*حرر بوساطة My Rock*
*لتفسير المسلم الجاهل الكتاب المقدس بحسب مزاجه*
*مع تحذير*​


----------



## الجنتل المسلم (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة محيرة جدا جدا؟؟؟*



My Rock قال:


> ​
> و هل اصبح قول الحقيقة شتيمة؟
> نعم انت جاهل و ابو الجهل ايضا, فأنت لا تعرف ما تسأل, بل تتوقع اشياء و تسأل عنها
> فأنت ابو الجهل في الكتاب المقدس و الأيمان المسيحي و لا تعرف ما تسأل عنه
> ...



وفي الاخير الله يسامحك خيي​


----------



## challenger (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة محيرة جدا جدا؟؟؟*

*أنت أخي الجنتل المسلم تخلط الأحداث ببعضها البعض !

و أنت تقرأ كلمة من الشرق و كلمة من الغرب !

لا تريد أن تسأل بل تريد أنت تطرح فتاوي !!​*


----------



## challenger (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة محيرة جدا جدا؟؟؟*

*أولا ً : صلب السيد المسيح بشهادة 4 أشخاص !!
متى ، مرقس ، يوحنا ، لوقا .


في متى 27: "50فَصَرَخَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضًا بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ، وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ."

في مرقس 15: "37فَصَرَخَ يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ. "

في لوقا 23: "44وَكَانَ نَحْوُ السَّاعَةِ السَّادِسَةِ، فَكَانَتْ ظُلْمَةٌ عَلَى الأَرْضِ كُلِّهَا إِلَى السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ. 45وَأَظْلَمَتِ الشَّمْسُ، وَانْشَقَّ حِجَابُ الْهَيْكَلِ مِنْ وَسْطِهِ. 46وَنَادَى يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَقَالَ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ، فِي يَدَيْكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي». وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا أَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ." السادسة مساءً يوم الجمعة

في يوحنا 19: "30فَلَمَّا أَخَذَ يَسُوعُ الْخَلَّ قَالَ:«قَدْ أُكْمِلَ». وَنَكَّسَ رَأْسَهُ وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ."

كل شهادة تكمل الأخرى لا أرى فيها تناقضات !!

أين التناقض ؟*


----------



## My Rock (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة محيرة جدا جدا؟؟؟*



الجنتل المسلم قال:


> والسؤال الذي سالتني اياه؛ كيف مات؟ ما هي طريقة موته، لاحظ أن هناك أربع طرق مختلفة لموته ليس من عندي ولكن حسب الانجيل:
> 
> أولاً في متى 27: "50فَصَرَخَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضًا بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ، وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ."​
> ثانياً في مرقس 15: "37فَصَرَخَ يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ. "​
> ...


​

اولا انا لم اسأل كيف مات, انا سألت اين ذكرنا ان الله اسلم الروح
الأناجيل الأربعة هنا تذكر تسليم المسيح لروحه الناسوتية, اي ان جسد المسيح الذي تجسد به الله اسلم روحه, و هذا ليس له معناه ان روح الله سٌلمت
اكرر روح المسيح الناسوتية هي التي سٌلمت

فشتان بين سؤالك و بين دليل؟

هل ترى مدى جهلك بالكتاب المقدس و العقيدة المسيحية و تريد تلعب بيها مفتي؟ 

ربنا يهديك...


----------



## strooong (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة محيرة جدا جدا؟؟؟*

*المسيح يشبّه نفسه بيونان النبي (يونس عليه السلام): "حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْكَتَبَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ نُرِيدُ أَنْ نَرَى مِنْكَ آيَةً». فَقَالَ ‏لَهُمْ: «جِيلٌ شِرِّيرٌ وَفَاسِقٌ يَطْلُبُ آيَةً وَلاَ تُعْطَى لَهُ آيَةٌ إِلاَّ آيَةَ يُونَانَ النَّبِيِّ. لأَنَّهُ كَمَا ‏كَانَ يُونَانُ فِي بَطْنِ الْحُوتِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَالٍ هَكَذَا يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي قَلْبِ ‏الأَرْضِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَالٍ.‏ ( متى 12 : 38-40 ) ." فإذا كان يونان نبياً فإن المسيح نبياً أيضاً، وإن كان يونان في بطن الحوت حياً فإن المسيح كان في قلب الأرض حياً أيضاً.

إسمحوا لي بالمشاركة البسيطة و الشكر للحبيب تشالنجر لأن لي توضيح للأخ الحبيب :

كلام صحيح أخي الحبيب ! لكن كيف تؤمن بهذه و أنت تنكر الصلب من الأساس !!

لا بأس إليك التالي أرجو القراءة  :
المسيح جاء ليحمل خطيئة البشرية التي دخلت بواسطة ( آدم ) 
و لكي يحمل المسيح خطيئة آدم عليه أن يشابهه بكل شيء قبل الخطأ !

أي أن يكون ( كامل ، بلا ذنب )

و بكل بساطة !!
ما دام المسيح يمثل آدم فعليه أن يتحمل عقوبة آدم ( عقوبة الخطيئة موت ) !


لكن الله لا ينظر للخاطيء فلا بد أن يكون من يمثل آدم على صلة بالله !!!
لكي ينظر إليه طبعا ً !!
لا يوجد مخلوق تحت العرش من دون ذنب ( جميع الناس أخطأوا و أعوذهم مجد الله ) !!!

فالشخص المطلوب يجب أن يحقق غرضين :
تمثيل آدم !
قريب من الله ! 

هل تنفع الملائكة لهذه المهمة ؟
هل تنفع الأنبياء لهذه المهمة ؟ 

الجواب لا !!
لذلك فروح الله ( الابن ) تنازلت لتمثل الغرضين ( آدم و الله ) !!
و بالتالي تمت الصلحة بين الله و البشر !

من جهة أخرى :  هناك ايضا ً شيء عليك أن لا تنساها ( الله ليس مثله أحد ) !!!
هل يرضى الله أي شخص ليمثل البشرية ؟ 
هل يرضى اي شخص تخاطب معه ؟

لو فرضا ً تشاجر ملك مع أحد الرعية المذنبين !
هل يرضى النظر في امره ؟
لا بد من شخص وسيط بين الملك و الشخص المذنب .
من جهة يكون قادر على مخاطبة الله 
و من جهة يكون قادر على تمثيل الشخص المذنب .


*


----------



## challenger (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة محيرة جدا جدا؟؟؟*

*
أرجو منك أيها الجنتل أن تقرأ ما كتبه لك الأخ STROOONG  بيديه و لقد إضطرني لتسجيل الخروج لكي يكتب بنفسه ذلك !!

ما ستقرأه بيان و توضيح 
لما يسوع هو المصلوب ؟
لما الناسوت و اللاهوت معا ً ؟

طبعا ً بكلمات بسيطة قابلة للتوسيع كما يقول STOOONG  لي فهو بجانبي حاليا ً !

يا ريت لو كل المسلمين المغلقة عقولهم يستوعبوا القصة 


مادام البشر كلهم خاطئون و كلهم أدنى من أن يخاطبوا الله فهل هناك سوى المسيح ؟
هل هناك سوى الناسوت و اللاهوت معا ً لتمثيل البشر و الله ؟  *


----------



## الجنتل المسلم (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة محيرة جدا جدا؟؟؟*

والسؤال الذي سالتني اياه؛ كيف مات؟ ما هي طريقة موته، لاحظ أن هناك أربع طرق مختلفة لموته ليس من عندي ولكن حسب الانجيل: 

أولاً في متى 27: "50فَصَرَخَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضًا بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ، وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ."


ثانياً في مرقس 15: "37فَصَرَخَ يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ. "


ثالثاً في لوقا 23: "44وَكَانَ نَحْوُ السَّاعَةِ السَّادِسَةِ، فَكَانَتْ ظُلْمَةٌ عَلَى الأَرْضِ كُلِّهَا إِلَى السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ. 45وَأَظْلَمَتِ الشَّمْسُ، وَانْشَقَّ حِجَابُ الْهَيْكَلِ مِنْ وَسْطِهِ. 46وَنَادَى يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَقَالَ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ، فِي يَدَيْكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي». وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا أَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ." السادسة مساءً يوم الجمعة
ورابعاً في يوحنا 19: "30فَلَمَّا أَخَذَ يَسُوعُ الْخَلَّ قَالَ:«قَدْ أُكْمِلَ». وَنَكَّسَ رَأْسَهُ وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ."

لاحظت خيي انه في اربع ايات يقول فيها ان المسيح اسلم الروح اي ان روحه قبضت اليس كذلك؟؟لمن اسلم روحه وهو اله؟؟​


----------



## abbamid (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة محيرة جدا جدا؟؟؟*

بكل بساطة، لقد أسلم روحه إلى الآب السماوي، الذي منه ينبثق الروح القدس، ويولد المسيح الابن ولادة منذ الأزل


----------



## abbamid (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة محيرة جدا جدا؟؟؟*

وهذا الاستسلام لا ينزع عنه كونه إلهاً، بل يعزز الوحدة القائمة بين الآب والابن والروح القدس، فالأقانيم الثلاثة يربط بينها رباط المحبة الأبدية


----------



## abbamid (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة محيرة جدا جدا؟؟؟*

فالسيد المسيح إله من إله، ويعمل بمشيئة الآب أبيه، ويسلم إليه روحه وهو على الصليب
وهذا ما يؤكد تناسق العمل الإلهي، فيما بين الآب الخالق، والابن الأزلي المخلص الذي يحقق مشيئة الآب في خلاص الإنسان


----------



## abbamid (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة محيرة جدا جدا؟؟؟*

هل لي أن أعرف أنك تقرأ الرد؟


----------



## abbamid (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة محيرة جدا جدا؟؟؟*

أنا أحب الأسئلة التي من شأنها أن تزرع الثقة والمحبة والانفتاح، 
ولا أحب أن ينزلق الحديث إلى درجات التكذيب والإهانات
بل إذا بقي الحديث على مستوى الأسئلة التي تطرحها، فعندئذ تكون الاستفادة لك، ولي أيضاً
لأنني من خلال الأجوبة أدخل في أعماق إيماني، وتتوضح لي إرادة الله في خلاص الإنسان وتحريره من عبوديته للشرير


----------



## My Rock (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة محيرة جدا جدا؟؟؟*



الجنتل المسلم قال:


> لاحظت خيي انه في اربع ايات يقول فيها ان المسيح اسلم الروح اي ان روحه قبضت اليس كذلك؟؟لمن اسلم روحه وهو اله؟؟​


 

فعلا لا فائدة من الحوار مع امثالك, و كأننا نكلم حائط
كم مرة تريد منا ان نعيد الأجابة لكي تقرأءها او حتى تحاول فهمها؟

سألت سؤالو و ردينا عليك, فانا شخصيا رديت عليك في #*9* 

و لنقتبسها من جديد:

اولا انا لم اسأل كيف مات, انا سألت اين ذكرنا ان الله اسلم الروح
الأناجيل الأربعة هنا تذكر تسليم المسيح لروحه الناسوتية, اي ان جسد المسيح الذي تجسد به الله اسلم روحه, و هذا ليس له معناه ان روح الله سٌلمت
اكرر روح المسيح الناسوتية هي التي سٌلمت

فهمت ولا بعدك؟


----------



## الجنتل المسلم (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة محيرة جدا جدا؟؟؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اولا انت تقول ان المسيح الله حسب قولك اسلم روحه الناسوتيه صح؟؟؟

ما الذي أقنعكِ أن المسيح هو الله في الجسد؟ رسائل بولس الروماني إلى الكنائس؟ لم يقل المسيح يوماً أنه الله! بل اهتز وعاتب أحد الأشخاص الذي دعاه بإسم (الصالح) كيما لا يرفع من شأنه – فكيف يجرؤ عليه السّلام أن يضع نفسه ليكون الله، وهو لا يجرؤ أن يسمّي نفسه صالحاً: "16وَإِذَا وَاحِدٌ تَقَدَّمَ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«أَيُّهَا الْمُعَلِّمُ الصَّالِحُ، أَيَّ صَلاَحٍ أَعْمَلُ لِتَكُونَ لِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ؟» 17فَقَالَ لَهُ:«لِمَاذَا تَدْعُوني صَالِحًا؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحًا إِلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللهُ. (متى 19) "

وارجو عدم الحذف (لانكم ما لا تستطيعون الرد عليه يحذف تماما)
وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## My Rock (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة محيرة جدا جدا؟؟؟*



الجنتل المسلم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> اولا انت تقول ان المسيح الله حسب قولك اسلم روحه الناسوتيه صح؟؟؟​



​مبروووووك,و اخيرا فهمتها
صدقني تحتاج هلاهل و زفة, انك بعد تكرارنا للمرة الثالثة فقجط, فهمتها, لكنك ما زلت تسأل ان كانت صح
غريبة صح؟​​ 



> ما الذي أقنعكِ أن المسيح هو الله في الجسد؟ رسائل بولس الروماني إلى الكنائس؟


​ما دخل هذا السؤال بتسليم الروح
هل هذا اخر افلاسك؟

على اي حال, الظاهر ان عمرك لم تقرأ الأناجيل, و للمثال, راجع اول اصحاح من انجيل يوحنا, حنشوف فيه:​ 
[Q-BIBLE]فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ.[/Q-BIBLE]

هذا للمثال فقط, فالأناجيل مليانة تصريحات بألوهية المسيح

لكن قصدي ان اهدم فكرة ان الوهية المسيح هي على لسان القديس بولس فقط

فلنقرأ من رسالة يهوذا العدد 17

[Q-BIBLE]وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ فَاذْكُرُوا الأَقْوَالَ الَّتِي قَالَهَا سَابِقاً رُسُلُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.
[/Q-BIBLE]

ايضا رسائل يوحنا الثلاثة, لكن سأعبرها لأني اقتبست من يوحنا مسبقا و نذهب الى رسائل بطرس و بالتحديد رسالة بطرس الثاني الأصحاح الأول و العددين الأولين:

*[Q-BIBLE] 
2Pe 1:1 سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ عَبْدُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ وَرَسُولُهُ، إِلَى الَّذِينَ نَالُوا مَعَنَا إِيمَاناً ثَمِيناً مُسَاوِياً لَنَا، بِبِرِّ إِلَهِنَا وَالْمُخَلِّصِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. ​
2Pe 1:2 لِتَكْثُرْ لَكُمُ النِّعْمَةُ وَالسَّلاَمُ بِمَعْرِفَةِ اللَّهِ وَيَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا.
[/Q-BIBLE]

نذهب بعدها الى رسالة يعقوب لنرى نفس التصريح في بداية رسالته, في اول عدد من ثاني اصحاح​[Q-BIBLE] 
Jam 2:1 يَا إِخْوَتِي، لاَ يَكُنْ لَكُمْ إِيمَانُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، رَبِّ الْمَجْدِ، فِي الْمُحَابَاةِ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

تركنا القديس بولس و رسائله, فماذا رأينا؟

رأينا الوهية المسيح على لسان كل تلميذ و رسول من تلاميذه

هل تتجرأ بعد ذلك و تفتح فمك لتقول ان الوهية المسيح هي على لسان بولس فقط؟

ربنا يرحمكم على هذا الجهل...*




> لم يقل المسيح يوماً أنه الله!


​يا كذاب, اترك الكذب و الفتاوي من منتدانا و احفضها لأسلامك و قرأنك فالمسيح اعلن انه الله لدرجة ان اليهود ارادوا ان يرجموه لأنهم حسبوه مجدف

ام انك لم تقرأ بحياتك انجيل يوحنا الأصحاح الخامس و العدد 18 بالتحديد؟​*[Q-BIBLE]Joh 5:18* فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ.[/Q-BIBLE]

فها هو رب المجد عادل نفسه بالله, لأنه قال أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ</B>





> بل اهتز وعاتب أحد الأشخاص الذي دعاه بإسم (الصالح) كيما لا يرفع من شأنه – فكيف يجرؤ عليه السّلام أن يضع نفسه ليكون الله، وهو لا يجرؤ أن يسمّي نفسه صالحاً: "16وَإِذَا وَاحِدٌ تَقَدَّمَ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«أَيُّهَا الْمُعَلِّمُ الصَّالِحُ، أَيَّ صَلاَحٍ أَعْمَلُ لِتَكُونَ لِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ؟» 17فَقَالَ لَهُ:«لِمَاذَا تَدْعُوني صَالِحًا؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحًا إِلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللهُ. (متى 19) "


​

لا اعرف ما هذا الخيال الواسع الخرب, فلماذا تحمل النص اكثر مما عليه
فأين اهتز المسيح؟ و اين عاتب؟
كذب في كذب

المسيح لم يرفض اللقب يا مسلم, المسيح قبل اللقب لكنه اراد من الشخص ان يناديه بهذا اللقب و هو يؤمن انه الله

تفسير الكتاب المقدس:


جاء هذا الشاب وكأنه يمثّل الأغنياء، وجاءت إجابة السيِّد تكشف عن إمكانيّة دخول الأغنياء الملكوت خلال الباب الضيق. ولكن قبل أن يجيبه على سؤاله قال له: "*لماذا تدعوني صالحًا؟! ليس أحد صالحًا إلا واحد وهو الله" *[17].إنه لم يقل "لا تدعوني صالحًا"، إنّما رفض أن يدعوه هكذا كمجرد لقب، ما لم يؤمن بحق أنه الصالح وحده. فقد اِعتاد اليهود على دعوة رجال الدين بألقابٍ لا تليق إلا بالله وحده، وقد أراد السيِّد تحذيرهم بطريقة غير مباشرة. وكأنه السيِّد يقول له: إن آمنت بي أنا الله فلتقبلني هكذا وإلا فلا. هذا وقد أكّد السيِّد نفسه أنه صالح، فيقول: *"أنا هو الراعي الصالح" *(يو 10: 11)، كما يقول: *"من منكم يبكِّتني على خطيّة؟"* (يو 8: 46) 


كما لا ننسى ان الشخص قال له صالح, المسيح لم يرفض هذا اللقب, بل اكده بأن الصلاح هو صفة الهية و هي من صفته ايضا

كما نسيت ان المسيح نسب الصلاح الى نفس بقوله

يوحنا 10
11أنا الرّاعي الصالِـحُ، والرّاعي الصالِـحُ يُضحِّي بِحياتِهِ في سبـيلِ الخِرافِ. 12وما الأجيرُ مِثلُ الرّاعي، لأنَّ الخِرافَ لا تَخصُّهُ. فإذا رأى الذِئبَ هاجِمًا، ترَكَ الخِرافَ وهرَبَ، فيَخطَفُ الذِئبُ الخِرافَ ويُبدِّدُها. 13وهوَ يَهرُبُ لأنَّهُ أجيرٌ لا تَهُمُّهُ الخِرافُ.
14أنا الرّاعي الصالِـحُ، أعرِفُ خِرافي وخِرافي تَعرِفُني، 15مِثلَما يَعرِفُني الآبُ وأعرِفُ أنا الآبَ، وأُضَحِّي بحَياتي في سَبـيلِ خِرافي. 16ولي خِرافٌ أخرى مِنْ غَيرِ هذِهِ الحَظيرةِ، فيَجِبُ علَيَّ أنْ أقودَها هيَ أيضًا. ستَسمَعُ صوتي، فتكونُ الرَّعِيَّةُ واحدةً والرّاعي واحدًا.


​​​​



> وارجو عدم الحذف (لانكم ما لا تستطيعون الرد عليه يحذف تماما)


​
أحترم نفسك و أعلم انك في مكان محترم
القاء التهم الكاذبة القيه في مكان اخر, لو كان هناك ما لا نستطيع الرد عليه, لا ماكان لأمثالك القدرة على طرح اي سؤال
كبر عقلك و أعلم اني بكسبة زر اقدر اطيرك انت و مواضيعك من المنتدى, فكفى هبلا و استهبالا..

ارجوا الألتزام بمسار الموضوع و انك سألت اسألة و ردينا عليها
فأذا اردت الأنتقال الى موضوع اخر وهو الوهية المسيح فأفتح موضوه منفصل و كفاك لفا و دورانا

ربنا ينور عقولكم...​​​​


----------



## الجنتل المسلم (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة محيرة جدا جدا؟؟؟*

*حرر من قبل My Rock*
*لوصف الكاتب بداية انجيل يوحنا بالباطلة*


----------



## My Rock (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة محيرة جدا جدا؟؟؟*

اتمنى ان تتحلي ببعض الأدب
هذه المرة حررت مشاركتك لأنك قلت ان بداية انجيل متى باطلة, لكن احذرك من تكرار هذا الأسلوب, فسيكون مصيرك الطرد

وضعت اسألتك و ردينا عليها, فلا داعي لقلة الأدب و اللف و الدوران

الوهية المسيح و اثبتناها على لسان كل التلاميذ, لا بولس معا, فاذا كل تلاميذ المسيح يكتبون بالوحي المقدس و اقروا ان المسيح هو الله

اضافة الى ما ذكر في انجيل يوحنا, بقول المسيح انه معادل لله, لدرجة اراد اليهود ان يرجموه

فهل يحتاج الأمر لتبسيط اكثر؟ ام تريد ان نردد ثلاث مرات كسابقها لتفهمها؟

ربنا ينور عقلك..


----------



## الجنتل المسلم (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة محيرة جدا جدا؟؟؟*

اتمنى ان تتحلي ببعض الأدب
هذه المرة حررت مشاركتك لأنك قلت ان بداية انجيل متى باطلة, لكن احذرك من تكرار هذا الأسلوب, فسيكون مصيرك الطرد

وضعت اسألتك و ردينا عليها, فلا داعي لقلة الأدب و اللف و الدوران

الوهية المسيح و اثبتناها على لسان كل التلاميذ, لا بولس معا, فاذا كل تلاميذ المسيح يكتبون بالوحي المقدس و اقروا ان المسيح هو الله

اضافة الى ما ذكر في انجيل يوحنا, بقول المسيح انه معادل لله, لدرجة اراد اليهود ان يرجموه

فهل يحتاج الأمر لتبسيط اكثر؟ ام تريد ان نردد ثلاث مرات كسابقها لتفهمها؟

ربنا ينور عقلك.. 


وينور عقلك
وانا لست قليل الادب 
وانا لم اصف انجيل متى بالباطل بل وصفت المعنى الذي نفهمه بانه غير متناسق
والوهية المسيح اثبتها كل تلاميذه ولكن هو لم يقل ابدا انا الله فاعبدونى​ 
وهنا تقول انه قال انه معادل لله فهل يمتلك نفس القوى ؟؟؟ 
وانت تاخذ الامور بحساسية شديدة وتتهجم وتشتم فلا اعرف لماذا​ 
والسلام عليكم​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة محيرة جدا جدا؟؟؟*

اي شتيمة هل ترضي عزيزي ان يشتم احدهم القران ويصفهو بالباطل او نزول اية لقد كفر الذين قالو ان محمد رسول الله فماي روك لم يشتمك فخلينا فصلب الموضوع ولا تشتتة


----------



## My Rock (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة محيرة جدا جدا؟؟؟*



الجنتل المسلم قال:


> والوهية المسيح اثبتها كل تلاميذه ولكن هو لم يقل ابدا انا الله فاعبدونى​


​أخي العزيز, اذا كنت تلعب لعبة من غير كلام, و تريد جملة حرفية فقط لا للمعنى فهذا هراء

فما الفائدة؟ اهو قول فقط ام قيمة الهية؟
و هذه القيمة وضحتها لك بأعلان المسيح كون قال بلسانه انه معادل لله, فماذا يعنيه؟ ما تفهمه من كونه معادل لله؟

اضافة الى ان احييك على اعترافك ان التلاميذ اعترفوا بألوهية المسيح, و الكتاب المقدس مكتوب بالوحي الألهي
أذن تصريحهم هو اعتراف الهي اخر بألوهية المسيح

فالتلاميذ عاشورا المسيح و عرفوه جيدا, فمن غير المعقول ان يقولون عنه اله و هو ليس بأله​​ 



> وهنا تقول انه قال انه معادل لله فهل يمتلك نفس القوى ؟؟؟


​نعم, نفس قوة الله و سلطانه:

متى الأصحاح 28 العدد 18 

[Q-BIBLE]فَتَقَدَّمَ يَسُوعُ وَكَلَّمَهُمْ قَائِلاً: «دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ [/Q-BIBLE]


و الأن ارجع الى موضوعك الأصلي و كفاية لف و دوران و تهرب

اي مداخلة اخرى خارجة عن اسئلتك الأولية ستحذف.​


----------



## abbamid (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة محيرة جدا جدا؟؟؟*

حضرة الجنتل: "... اولا انت تقول ان المسيح الله حسب قولك اسلم روحه الناسوتيه صح؟؟؟ ما الذي أقنعكِ أن المسيح هو الله في الجسد؟ رسائل بولس الروماني إلى الكنائس؟ لم يقل المسيح يوماً أنه الله! بل اهتز وعاتب أحد الأشخاص الذي دعاه بإسم (الصالح) كيما لا يرفع من شأنه – فكيف يجرؤ عليه السّلام أن يضع نفسه ليكون الله، وهو لا يجرؤ أن يسمّي نفسه صالحاً: "16وَإِذَا وَاحِدٌ تَقَدَّمَ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«أَيُّهَا الْمُعَلِّمُ الصَّالِحُ، أَيَّ صَلاَحٍ أَعْمَلُ لِتَكُونَ لِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ؟» 17فَقَالَ لَهُ:«لِمَاذَا تَدْعُوني صَالِحًا؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحًا إِلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللهُ. (متى 19) " وارجو عدم الحذف (لانكم ما لا تستطيعون الرد عليه يحذف تماما)..."

الرد على قولك: نعم يا صديقي السيد المسيح أسلم روحه الإلهية إلى أبيه، وهو مصدر هذه الروح، فمن الآب الخالق يولد الابن خارج الزمان والمكان ولادة أزلية منذ الأزل، ولادة فريدة لا مثيل لها في ما بين بني البشر، ولا في التاريخ كله، تماماً كما تولد الكلمة من الفكر، حيث يتمخض الفكر لينتج الكلمة المكتوبة أو المقروءة أو المرسومة، فالكلمة تعبر عما في فكرك، والكلمة هي بنت هذا الفكر الذي فيك، وأنت تكتبها أو تتلوها أو ترسمها، وهكذا يقال في العربية : عبّر عن بنات أفكاره، فليس في الوجود شيء يعبر عما في فكرك سوى كلمتك 
فالسيد المسيح هو كلمة الله، وهو وحده الذي يمكنه أن يعبر لنا عما في فكر الله، وليس هناك أحد سواه يستطيع إخبارنا عن هذا الفكر الإلهي سوى واحد هو الكلمة ففي البدء كان الكلمة، والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله
والسيد المسيح هو كلمة الله أيضاً بشهادة القرآن الكريم، إذ يقول إن السيد المسيح، عيسى عليه السلام، هو كلمة الله وروح منه، عندما بشر الملاك جبريل مريم أم يسوع وأخبرها أنها ستحبل وتلد ابناً، وهي لم تعرف كيف! 
إذاً هذه الكلمة الإلهية، يا صديقي، كلمة الله، عيسى ابن مريم، يسوع المسيح الناصري، يسوع التاريخي، هو الكلمة الإلهية، وهو وحده القادر أن يشرح لنا فكر الله والولوج إلى سر تدبيره، وقد أخبرنا هو نفسه عن هذا السر الإلهي العجيب، الذي تملؤه المحبة ويفيض صلاحاً وخيراً وخلاصاً
هذه الكلمة تجسدت من مريم، وصارت بشراً، مثلنا في كل شيء، في الولادة والأكل والنوم والتعب والفرح والغضب وكل شيء ما خلا الخطيئة.
هذه الكلمة الإلهية يا صديقي هي كلمة الله القوية، والخلاقة، والتي تفيض نوراً وحقاً وهدى للناس أجمعين.


----------



## abbamid (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة محيرة جدا جدا؟؟؟*

وأما قولك عن السيد المسيح هذا الكلام:"لم يقل المسيح يوماً أنه الله! بل اهتز وعاتب أحد الأشخاص الذي دعاه بإسم (الصالح) كيما لا يرفع من شأنه – فكيف يجرؤ عليه السّلام أن يضع نفسه ليكون الله، وهو لا يجرؤ أن يسمّي نفسه صالحاً: "16وَإِذَا وَاحِدٌ تَقَدَّمَ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«أَيُّهَا الْمُعَلِّمُ الصَّالِحُ، أَيَّ صَلاَحٍ أَعْمَلُ لِتَكُونَ لِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ؟» 17فَقَالَ لَهُ:«لِمَاذَا تَدْعُوني صَالِحًا؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحًا إِلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللهُ. (متى 19) "
فنحن نفسر هذا النص بما يلي:
إن عالم الناموس الذي توجه إلى "المعلم الصالح"، بسؤاله الوارد ذكره أعلاه، قد رد عليه السيد المسيح بتأكيد صلاحه، وتأكيد أنه هو والله واحد، فالصفة "صالح" لا تطلق إلا على الله، وبما أن السيد المسيح هو الله، فيصح إذاً إطلاق هذه الصفة عليه، لذلك قد عقّب السيد المسيح على قول عالم الناموس ذاك، وأكد له أنه هو الله.
وليس الأمر كما تفسره أنت، أعلاه.


----------



## املا (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة محيرة جدا جدا؟؟؟*



> فنحن نفسر هذا النص بما يلي:
> إن عالم الناموس الذي توجه إلى "المعلم الصالح"، بسؤاله الوارد ذكره أعلاه، قد رد عليه السيد المسيح بتأكيد صلاحه، وتأكيد أنه هو والله واحد، فالصفة "صالح" لا تطلق إلا على الله، وبما أن السيد المسيح هو الله، فيصح إذاً إطلاق هذه الصفة عليه، لذلك قد عقّب السيد المسيح على قول عالم الناموس ذاك، وأكد له أنه هو الله.
> وليس الأمر كما تفسره أنت، أعلاه.


اذا سمحت لي ان اضيف على كلامك السيد المسيح لم يقل انه ليس بصالح لكنه اراد ان يعرف اذا كان هذا الرجل فعلا يفهم انه هو الله ام انه بقول عن المسيح انه صالح من دون ان يزن كلامه 

فلتكن مباركا


----------



## abbamid (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة محيرة جدا جدا؟؟؟*

حضرة العضو البرونزي، تحية وسلام:
"اذا كان هذا الرجل فعلا يفهم انه هو الله ام انه بقول عن المسيح انه صالح من دون ان يزن كلامه "...

القضية ليست قضية اتزان كلام، ولكن السيد المسيح يضيء كلامنا، من حيث لاندري ما يمكننا أن نقوله أحياناً، ويفتح لنا أذهاننا، حتى نفهم تعاليمه الصالحة، ولا نذهب بها بعيداً عما ترمي إليه، فكل تعاليمه تعاليم صالحة، وليست بحاجة إلينا للقيام بتقويمها، أو الحكم عليها، بل هي تعاليم أبدية وسرمدية، ويمكن للسيد المسيح أن يزرعها في قلوبنا، وتكون هذه القلوب مليئة بالمحبة الإلهية، البعيدة عن المصلحة والمنفعة، والقريبة من البذل والتضحية...


----------



## abbamid (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة محيرة جدا جدا؟؟؟*

إن عقيد الصلب المقدسة، قد غيرت مفاهيم الحياة وقيمها، وقلبتها رأساً على عقب. فلقد حاول المسيحيون على مر التاريخ، أن يعيشوا حياة التسامح ومحبة الأعداء، كما مارسوا شعارات السلام، فعرفوا الاستقرار، وبرعوا في السيطرة على الطبيعة وكشفوا أسرارها وسبروا أغوارها. ولكن هذا الكشف لتلك الأسرار، لاينفع إذا تركنا المحبة، بل نصير كما يقول بولس الروماني كطبول تطن أو صنوج ترن، فأساس كل هذه العقائد هو عيش المحبة والخدمة والتضحية، والابتعاد عن الكذب والغش والخداع.


----------



## sss_sss (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة محيرة جدا جدا؟؟؟*

العضو المبارك الا تعلم انا مرقص هذا كان يسرق الخراااف


----------



## انت الفادي (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة محيرة جدا جدا؟؟؟*



sss_sss قال:


> العضو المبارك الا تعلم انا مرقص هذا كان يسرق الخراااف



يا ريت بس لو تعطينا دليلك علي الكلام ده.. لانك لو لم تعطي الدليل حيبقي منظرك وحش خالص.


----------



## abbamid (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة محيرة جدا جدا؟؟؟*

* حضرة الأستاذ sss     sss 
علام تريد دليلاً؟ وما هي الأمور التي تريد أن تعرفها؟ ومن هو سارق الخراف الذي تتحدث عنه؟ وكيف عرفت بأنه كذلك؟ ومن أين لك بهذه المعلومات؟*


----------



## abbamid (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اسئلة محيرة جدا جدا؟؟؟*

* حضرة sss    sss
أتمنى على حضرتك أن تزودنا بالمعلومات التي لديك، عن موضوع السارق، لعلك تفتح لنا أفقاً جديدة، قد نكون نحن غافلين عنها.*


----------

